# UK: 79% der Call-In-User misstrauen den Spielen



## Aka-Aka (24 August 2007)

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/17192/Scandals-mar-viewers-trust-in-TV


> More than three quarters (79%) of people who entered TV phone-in competitions have vowed not to do so again because they can no longer trust them



Was für ein Glück für die Branche, dass es in Deutschland keine aufgedeckten Skandale im Call-In-TV-Bereich gibt... 

(Fortsetzungsreihe von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48784 )


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2007)

*3,000,000 Pfund Strafe für Call-In-Betrüger*

*3 Millionen Pfund Strafe für Call-In-Betrug

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/topstories/2007/09/13/gmtv-s-3m-phone-scam-fine-89520-19782944/
wow
*

sind aber nicht 'mal 10% der Schadenssumme


> Gmtv is thought to have generated around £35million from viewers paying to enter daily quizzes they stood no chance of winning.


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2007)

*AW: UK: 79% der Call-In-User misstrauen den Spielen*

Da stellt sich nur eine Frage: wenn 79 % der User dem System mißtrauen, wieso rufen die Deppen dann dort an?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2007)

*AW: UK: 79% der Call-In-User misstrauen den Spielen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da stellt sich nur eine Frage: wenn 79 % der User dem System mißtrauen, wieso rufen die Deppen dann dort an?


Die Teilnhemerzahlen an derartigen Spielchen sind in UK *dramatisch* zurück gegangen. Die großen Firmen dort haben extreme Gewinneinbrüche, die meisten derartigen Programme wurden gestrichen.
siehe hier:
ITV-Gewinne mit Call-In fallen um 86%

siehe hier:
"The rise and fall of call-in"

Grund war, dass das Thema in UK ganz groß in allen Medien war - angefangen bei BBC. Daraufhin gab es eine Welle von Massnahmen, die von einer Reihe von Politikern mit angetrieben wurden. In Deutschland reichen vereinzelte Vorwürfe, wie damals von plusminus, offenbar nicht aus, um die Masse der Nutzer zu erreichen bzw. zu beeinflussen. Von Politikern, die aktiv werden, wollen wir hierzulande erst gar nicht reden...

Die fehlende Reaktion der Call-In-TV-User auf die Kritik mag mit der... naja... ääähmmm... eingeschränkten Wahrnehmung ... äääh.... der deutschen Call-in-Anrufer äääh... also.... die würden vielleicht reagieren, wenn die "Grünen Gnome" als tägliche Soap im US-TV laufen würden... Du weisst,  was ich meine?

Jetzt gibt es erneut Berichte, dass Millionen von Anrufern glatt betrogen wurden... [in UK wurde betrogen. in UK wurde berichtet. _Natürlich_ ist in Deutschland _alles anders_, wir haben ja die Landesmedienaufsicht]  Wenn das Netz der Anrufspieleveranstalter überlastet war, wurden sie auf Leitungen der "British Telecom" geschaltet - zahlten für die Teilnahme, *ohne je eine Gewinnchance gehabt zu haben*. An mindestens sechs Tagen gab es laut Angaben eines Informanten *überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, per Anruf zu gewinnen*.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ticle_id=483205&in_page_id=1773#StartComments



> In the latest phone-in fakery, the whistleblower, who worked for GMTV's phone operator Opera, said the firm could handle only 1,250 calls from viewers at one time.
> Opera set up an "overflow" system with other telephone companies, including BT, to handle the extra calls that would be made at busy times.
> The whistleblower claims thousands of additional callers who got through to the BT lines were still asked to give their details and charged the normal competition rate up to £1.80.
> But it was actually impossible for them to win as their entries were never included in the pool of possible winners.
> It is thought more than 30,000 calls a day were never entered into competitions. On busy days the figure could have been as high as 80,000.


Also eine Betrugssumme von bis zu 120,000 Pfund *täglich*.
In Deutschland sind solche Vorgänge undenkbar. Oder solche _whistleblower_. Oder beides.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: UK: 79% der Call-In-User misstrauen den Spielen*

UK-Regulierungsbehörde verhängt Rekordbußgeld gegen Veranstalter von Call-In
http://www.icstis.org.uk/pdfs_news/MediaRelease_Opera_Telecom.pdf
http://www.inthenews.co.uk/entertainment/tv/record-fine-gmtv-phone-provider-$1139110.htm
http://www.hemscott.com/news/latest-news/item.do?newsId=50702089015289


> ICSTIS fined the company [Opera telecom Ltd] its maximum penalty of 250,000 pounds for 'the worst case which ICSTIS had come across in terms of the numbers of consumers affected and the amount of money at stake.'


 (_ICSTIS verhängte gegen die Firma das höchst mögliche Bußgeld von 250000 Pfund für 'den schlimmsten Fall, mit dem ICSTIS jemals zu tun hatte in Bezug auf die Anzahl der Betroffenen und die Geldsumme, um die es ging'_)

18.000.000 Anrufer, die pro Anruf bis zu 1,80 Pfund zahlten, hatten nie eine Chance, bei den Call-Ins zu gewinnen. Das entspricht einer geschätzten Schadenssumme von bis zu 45 Millionen Euro. Die Höchststrafe entspricht dabei 0,8% des Schadens (zum Vergleich: Schwarzfahren in München kostet ungefähr 2000%)

Diskussionen (in Englisch):
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t24561.html?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2007)

*AW: UK: 79% der Call-In-User misstrauen den Spielen*

Der Fernsehsender GMTV (ITV) bekam von der britischen OFCOM eine Strafe von *2 Millionen Pfund* (knapp 3 Mio Euro) wegen seiner Call-In-Problemchen
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t25620.html?
Die Strafe blieb unter den Erwartungen/Befürchtungen. Die Schadenssumme wird je nach Schätzung mit 30-40 Mio Pfund angegeben! Bisher haben sich offenbar nur sehr wenige Betroffene gemeldet, um einen Anspruch auf Rückzahlung des gestohlenen Geldes geltend zu machen. Bis dato also lukrativer Betrug - ohne Risiko, selbst wenn man erwischt wird.

in Englisch:
http://www.ofcom.org.uk/tv/obb/ocsc_adjud/gmtv.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2007)

*Call-In in UK. 400 Mio Euro weniger Gewinne*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7016527.stm

Die Folgen der "Call-In-Krise"


> The research found that 43% of those who took part in "participation TV" in the last 12 months have now stopped.


 57% ist es egal, wenn sie betrogen werden :wall: Das mag erklären, dass nur wenige Opfer  der nachgewiesenen betrügereien Schadensersatz beanspruchen.


> The drop means income for broadcasters has been slashed from £400m to £120m, the study said.


Das ist ein "Verlust" von 400 Mio Euro!





> A separate report by management consultancy Mott MacDonald Schema revealed that 89% of people who have used premium rate phone-in services had lost confidence in them.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2007)

*AW: UK: 79% der Call-In-User misstrauen den Spielen*

Jawollja. Jetzt (endlich) auch (strafrechtliche) Ermittlungen gegen die call-In-Betrüger...








...in UK 
http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/campai...icle.html?in_article_id=426396&in_page_id=509

"ITV faces a full-scale criminal probe into a rip-off quiz show scandal. The Serious Fraud Office is set to investigate allegations against a late-night show that urged viewers to phone premium-rate lines."
"Among the material currently under review by the SFO are allegations by Big Game TV whistleblower Robert Winsor, who worked as a call operator for the programme, and went to the police last year. He claims answers were changed and phones were left unanswered to obtain the maximum money out of callers."

*wo sind die whistleblowers in anderen Ländern???*


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2007)

*UK: Wurden SMS-Votes bei Endemol-call-in nicht gezählt?*

"Probleme mit SMS für Call-In in UK" - *kann mir jemand erklären, wieso das in Deutschland alles reibungslos funktionieren soll?* Ist das, was in UK passiert, einzig und allein ein UK-Problem oder ist es in UK nur so, dass ein whistleblower den ersten Domninostein umschubste und es jetzt ein Selbstläufer ist, bei dem immer mehr Unregelmässigkeiten rauskommen, *weil hingeschaut wird?
*http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/media/article2932259.ece


> some of the votes sent in by text message were not counted because they took too long to collate.





> “due to the inherent latency” in counting text message voting, it was not possible to count texts sent in about 15 minutes before the end of any vote. *Given the limited nature of the enquiry it is possible that text votes were routinely not counted in any voting or competition.*





> A similar enquiry by Deloitte for ITV, which looked at the commercial broadcaster’s flagship programmes, concluded that viewers had been deceived out of £7.8 million, in making calls in competitions and votes that did not count.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: UK: 79% der Call-In-User misstrauen den Spielen*



			
				Genesis schrieb:
			
		

> _you're the next in line, the next in line_


http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2007/dec/21/tvfakery.channel4


> Channel 4 was yesterday fined £1.5m [2,1 Mio €] for causing "serious consumer harm" after viewers wasted millions entering competitions on Richard and Judy and Deal or No Deal that they had no chance of winning or which were unfairly conducted.


Wieso "Betrug" plötzlich zu "ernsthaftem Verbraucherschaden" euphemisiert wird, ist wohl mit den (auch!) in UK anzutreffenden Dekriminalisierungstendenzen zu erklären, wenn es um den Missbrauch sogenannter Mehrwertdienste geht...
Der so hart bestrafte Fernsehsender versucht nun offenbar, sich am Veranstalter des Spieles schadlos zu halten 





> Channel 4's finance director, Anne Bulford, said it would sue Eckoh because the company admitted during an earlier inquiry that it knew the competition was breaking the rules but took no steps to rectify the situation or notify Channel 4.


Eckoh wiederum sagt, man habe das Spiel ja nicht selbst erfunden, sondern so wie es war übernommen (einschliesslich der betrügerischen Strukturen)

Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war einer der Verantwortlichen dieser Firma ein heutiges Präsidiumsmitglied der Regulierungsbehörde. Es soll Leute geben, die sich daher schon fragen, ob der Mann eventuell einen Interessenskonflikt haben könnte. Ideen haben manche Briten, tststs


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: UK: 79% der Call-In-User misstrauen den Spielen*

Channel 4 verklagt die Telefonfirma Eckoh
http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/tvsho...phone-line-firm-Richard-Judy-quiz-racket.html
Channel 4 sue Eckoh: who knew what???? - The Scream!



> Channel 4 is suing to try to reclaim the £1million it was forced to pay for cheating viewers in the Richard and Judy phone quiz scam.
> 
> It is taking action against Eckoh, the company which operated the premium-rate phone line, for allegedly failing to warn executives that the competition did not comply with strict guidelines.



Interessant an der Sache ist, dass Eckoh erklärte, die Unregelmäßigkeiten wären schon so gewesen, als Eckoh dieses betrügerische Quiz übernommen hatte - von der Firma eines hohen Funktionärs der Regulierungsbehörde 

Ich kann mich noch gut an die aufregenden Tage erinnern, als klar wurde, dass die BBC in UK das Thema Gewinnspiele zum großen Thema machen würde.

Um ehrlich zu sein: Eine solche Lawine hätte anfangs keiner erwartet...


----------

